# Any European Auto Shops stocking Exotic/Import Oils? (Columbus, OH)



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

People of Columbus, Ohio...


Are there any European auto-shops in Columbus that stock the Exotic/European Auto-oils. 

The good ones like Liqui-Moly, Motul, Pentosin, Fuchs, Total, Elf, Redline, Royal Purple or Amsoil.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Shops that stock Mobil 1 5w30 ESP would be nice too!


----------

